# Externer Power Button



## TheNoim (22. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte mir schon mal überlegt, meinen PC irgendwo in einem Schrank mit Lüfter zu verstecken und alles Ordentlich mit Kabelkanälen zu verkabeln. Ich sah da nur immer ein Problem:
Ich müsste ja immer zu dem Schrank/Untern Tisch kriechen um den PC zu starten. Deshalb hatte ich mir überlegt warum baue ich mir nicht einen Externen Power Button. Zudem hatte ich mir überlegt eine Leiste mit Lüfter Steuerung an zu legen. Nur wie ist das alles möglich. Etwas sollte es in die Richtung von so etwas gehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lD60pHHWUU
Vielleicht kennt jemand ja das Video ^^

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das nötig ist aber hier meine PC Daten:
Im Moment:
Mainboard: Asrock H67M-GE
Gehäuse: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-mini
Kühler: EKL Alpenfön "Brocken"
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power BQT l7 530W ATX23

Was ich bald ersetzen werde:
Mainboard: MSI z97 Gaming 7
Gehäuse: Nzxt s320
Netzteil: Ist noch nicht sicher.

So wie lässt sich das am besten umsetzen ?

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Nils


----------



## Defenz0r (22. November 2014)

TheNoim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hatte mir schon mal überlegt, meinen PC irgendwo in einem Schrank mit Lüfter zu verstecken und alles Ordentlich mit Kabelkanälen zu verkabeln. Ich sah da nur immer ein Problem:
> Ich müsste ja immer zu dem Schrank/Untern Tisch kriechen um den PC zu starten. Deshalb hatte ich mir überlegt warum baue ich mir nicht einen Externen Power Button. Zudem hatte ich mir überlegt eine Leiste mit Lüfter Steuerung an zu legen. Nur wie ist das alles möglich. Etwas sollte es in die Richtung von so etwas gehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lD60pHHWUU
> Vielleicht kennt jemand ja das Video ^^
> ...


 

Vandalismusschalter + Lüfter Controller.
Die Lüfterkabel verlängerst du mit dem entsprechendem Kabel und führst sie nach draußen.
Der Rest ist handwerkliche Arbeit.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## TheNoim (22. November 2014)

So habe mir mal raus gesucht was er da nutzt:
SCI Kfz-Bedienpanel 12 V/DC 20/50 A R18-Q1A-23B423L3R17100L Aus/Ein (Schalter), Aus/(Ein) "Start"-Taster Carbon im Conrad Online Shop | 701903

Kann man das genauso verbinden ?

Und vom Design gefällt mir dies:
https://www.alternate.de/Scythe/Kaze-Master-5-25-Lüftersteuerung/html/product/78078?

Ist das alles so möglich ?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. November 2014)

TheNoim schrieb:


> So habe mir mal raus gesucht was er da nutzt:
> SCI Kfz-Bedienpanel 12 V/DC 20/50 A R18-Q1A-23B423L3R17100L Aus/Ein (Schalter), Aus/(Ein) "Start"-Taster Carbon im Conrad Online Shop | 701903
> 
> Kann man das genauso verbinden ?
> ...



Natürlich, du musst halt den Vandalismusschalter mit den entsprechenden PIN's verbinden, das du einen Kurzschluss zum starten des PC's verursachst.
Dann führst du die entsprechenden Stromkabel Molex usw aus dem PC heraus mit entsprechenden Verlängerungen und verdrahtest alles sauber.

Das einzigste was nen Aufwand ist, ist z.B den Schrank entsprechend zu bauen usw.
Also das Gehäuse wird dann so an die Wand gestellt das man die Rückseite wo man normalerweise die Kabel führt, zur Wand zeigt.
Sonst sieht man die ganzen Kabel.
Wie ich das gesehen habe benutzt der Typ auch Dämmatten um die Lautstärke zu senken.


----------



## Deeron (22. November 2014)

Du hast auf deinem Mainboard 2 Pins für den An/Aus-Taster (PWR_Btn beispielsweise). Diese beiden musst du nur mit den Pins des Tasters auf dem Panel von Conrad verbinden. Welche Polung ist egal, da der Stromkreis nur geschlossen werden muss. Da das Panel Aber noch diesen hübschen Sicherheitsschalter hat, würde ich es Styletechnisch so machen: 

Mainboard + an Sicherungsschalter + Sicherungsschalter - an Starttaster + 
 Starttaster - an Mainboard -    
Dann kann der PC erst angeschaltet werden, wenn der Sicherungsschalter unter der Roten abdeckung hochgedrückt ist. Die LED des Panels würde ich an einen Molex-Anschluss des Netzteils hängen. Je nach Betriebsspannung verkabelt (5v, 7v, 12v)


----------



## TheNoim (22. November 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Du hast auf deinem Mainboard 2 Pins für den An/Aus-Taster (PWR_Btn beispielsweise). Diese beiden musst du nur mit den Pins des Tasters auf dem Panel von Conrad verbinden. Welche Polung ist egal, da der Stromkreis nur geschlossen werden muss. Da das Panel Aber noch diesen hübschen Sicherheitsschalter hat, würde ich es Styletechnisch so machen:
> 
> Mainboard + an Sicherungsschalter + Sicherungsschalter - an Starttaster +
> Starttaster - an Mainboard -
> Dann kann der PC erst angeschaltet werden, wenn der Sicherungsschalter unter der Roten abdeckung hochgedrückt ist. Die LED des Panels würde ich an einen Molex-Anschluss des Netzteils hängen. Je nach Betriebsspannung verkabelt (5v, 7v, 12v)


 
Die Idee ist nice  Werde ich glaube dann so übernehmen


----------



## TheNoim (22. November 2014)

Nochmal eine Frage. Welche Kabel brauche ich alle ? Ich brauche für jede Sache eine Verlängerung. Kann mir jemand die raussuchen ?


----------



## Deeron (23. November 2014)

was verstehst du unter "für jede sache"?


----------



## TheNoim (23. November 2014)

Entschuldigung, das ich mich da etwas schlecht ausgedrückt habe. War da in Zeitdruck. Also ich brauch Eben die Kabel um den Power Schalter an zu schließen. Nur ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie die heißen. Und ich wollte halt damit fragen ob mir die jemand raus sucht.


----------



## _maxe (23. November 2014)

Die Kabel hast du schon. Du schaltest ja auch momentan deinen PC ein/aus mit dem Power Button.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. November 2014)

Front panel extension wäre ein passender Suchbegriff.


----------



## TheNoim (25. August 2015)

Wisst ihr Leute, ich bin aber auch echt ein Spast xD habe es bis heute noch immer nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## ARPGaming (27. März 2017)

Ich weiss, ich komme 2 Jahre später, aber ich möchte das gleiche auch machen, bin aber ein kompletter Anfänger in solchen Sachen. Könntest du mir das eventuell genauer erklären?

Wäre dir sehr verbunden )


----------



## commodore128d (2. April 2017)

An deinem Mainboard befinden sich diverse kleine 'Pin-Header' wo auch die Powertaster vom Gehäuse angeschlossen werden. ich würde einfach diese kleinen Schwarzen Steckerchen mit einem Kabal dran aus dem Gehäuse abschneiden und dort ein zweiadriges Kabel an jedes der beiden Kabel anschließen. Die kannst du dann irgendo rausführen und dann an einen Schließer Taster anschließen.


----------

